# Mesquite Burl



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jun 20, 2014)

Have never used or even seen in person, but love the look of what I've seen and wondering what characteristics does it have? Is it hard to work with or any certain things I need to know about it? Also, I don't really know how to price burls, have always seen by the pound or guess depends one what it looks like, what are ball park for prices for bowl sizes? They don't grow here and I've only found it on eBay(haven't asked here yet) and it's not too common on there. There's a handful of bowl size stuff on there now but the auction is a 10 day one which is annoying. So just what's your alls opinion on it and just any information about it would be nice.


----------

